# [SQL] Spalte zusammenrechnen



## shrewm (15. November 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin ein Anfänger in Sachen SQL deswegen bitte nicht gleich mit den dicksten Abfragen bombadieren 
Ich habe 2 Tabellen: tbl_Projekte und tbl_Mitarbeiter
In der Tabelle Projekte sind folgende Zellen "Name des Projektes" "Leiter" (die ID für den passenden Projektleiter in der Mitarbeitertabelle) und "Kosten" - in der Tabelle Mitarbeiter ist die Zellen "MNr" welche eine bestimmte ID für einen Mitarbeiter hat. Jetzt möchte ich, dass alle Projektkosten aus der Tabelle Projekte zusammengerechnet werden, welche zB vom Projektleiter mit der ID 100 (in der Mitarbeiter-Tabelle) gehören.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## matdacat (16. November 2005)

Keine Angst, dürfte einfach sein:


```
SELECT Sum(Kosten) FROM tbl_Projekte WHERE Leiter=100
```

Wenn du die ID des Mitarbeiters schon kennst, mußt du nicht in der Mitarbeitertabelle nachsehen und folglich beschränkt sich die Abfrage dann auf die Projektetabelle.


----------

